# Goldnerod?



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

Sharp-pointed, strongly toothed leaves. Is the stem smooth or hairy? Either way, it's a good strong change it is goldenrod.


----------



## twgun1 (Jun 26, 2015)

doesn't look like the golden rod we have here in SW MN....and we have it EVERY WHERE. Golden rod tends to be "top heavy" and you can see that bloom coming weeks before blooming. If it is GR, it should be blooming strong by now.


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh my! Is that was plants look like. I have forgotten. Summer has baked everything dead brown here in Texas.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, those are definitely the "showy" goldenrods.
There are many species of GR identified spreading from CA to FL and all the way up to
Canada. Some are the single stalk while others are multiple branching. The multiple
branching type will produce many flower heads. FL has the single and multiple type. The single branch GR in my backyard I will
pinch the main stalk so that they will develop the multiple flower heads in the Fall. Though this
year because of the drought they all became brown and crispy. Will dig them out to grow along the creek bank in the Spring time if they survive this 
year's drought. Enjoy what you have now. And remember to save the seeds also.


----------

